

Pepsi Plans New Logo, $1.2 billion Rebranding Campaign - senihele
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/the_new_pepsi_challenge_guess.php
Amazing how the slightest tweak in design, specifically in logo design, can affect brand value in such a monumental way.  I like the new logo, but the old one seems too iconic and classic to be replaced.
======
senihele
Follow up on the new design with a bunch of pics:
[http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/pepsi_re...](http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/pepsi_revealed_sort_of.php)

